# 2001 VW Golf 2.0L vacuum line leak



## BbakerVW (Mar 25, 2014)

I have a 2001 VW golf mk4 2.0l and need to change the vacuum hose. It is like $100 at the dealership because it is a hard plastic bit is it possible to just put a rubber vacuum hose on it in the place? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BbakerVW (Mar 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filmnoire (Sep 11, 2009)

*Me Too*

Weird. I just discovered the exact same problem today on my 2000 Jetta GLS. It IS insanely expensive. The cheapest I've found online so far is at AutoPartsWarehouse.com ($55 bucks with shipping). Everyone else seems to want anywhere from $65 - $90. I thought about replacing it with rubber as well, but I believe (and have read elsewhere) that the plastic line is used because rubber could collapse when vacuum pressure is applied. Anyone else out there have a lead on a cheaper alternative? Even at $55, this is a lot of money for two plastic lines and a check valve...


----------



## BbakerVW (Mar 25, 2014)

Yea , that is a good concept. Never thought about it collapsing. Maybe a thicker hose ?? Anyone ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filmnoire (Sep 11, 2009)

Hopefully, someone else will still chime in on this one, but I've read a lot of threads on here tonight about this hose and the general consensus on a lot of them seems to be that it might be fine to use hard walled rubber or vacuum line from an auto parts store. Here are just a couple threads that I read by searching the part number on mine:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3936760-What-is-this-piece&highlight=1J0-612-041-AB

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Y-w-NON-OEM-solution&highlight=1J0-612-041-AB

I'm probably going to give one of these suggestions a shot on my 2000 Jetta this weekend, because I've dumped a lot of money into it over the last few years and 60 bucks is a heckuva lot for a piece of plastic tube. :bang head:

If I had a mandrel handy, I'd probably shape a piece of stiff copper tubing and thread it inside a piece of rubber hose to ensure that it maintained rigidity under vacuum. But I'm betting that some good quality rubber might just do the trick. Shouldn't be more than a couple bucks as Autozone, so if I doesn't work, I won't lose much.


Good luck to you!


----------



## BbakerVW (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks buddy. I will be doing the same tonight. I'll post how it goes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

As long as you keep the check valve in place, and re-use the connector at the booster end, you should be OK using rubber hose. In my experiences though, the check valve is usually the point of failure. In that case, you need to replace the whole thing.


----------



## BbakerVW (Mar 25, 2014)

I bought vacuum hose and thought I could stretch it ( wife was not home yet with the golf so I had to guess buy the hose ) , but this did not work. So after many attempts trying to slide the vacuum hose on the nipple I went but and said I need a hose to fit this. They gage me radiator hose and four clamps for $4. Came home clamped it on and it worked like a charm. 

Hope this helps, thanks everyone for the help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

BbakerVW said:


>



What did you do about the broken little nipple in this picture?

If that's not properly connected, you've still got a vacuum leak that needs to be addressed.


----------



## BbakerVW (Mar 25, 2014)

That got broken when I was trying to fix it. There was nothing hooked to get when I noticed it was cracked. 

Is that nipple hooked somewhere? If so , where ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

some were just capped off. seal it though since it will be a vacuum leak... possibly a dumb question but why not get a oe replacement instead of doing all this? look under the hood for vacuum routing schematic.


----------



## BbakerVW (Mar 25, 2014)

I put my finger over the nipple and it is sucking in air. I'm curious to know it that was capped off or hooked to somewhere. 

The part was $109 from the dealer and $50 online and I thought if I could fix it for $4 that would be cool. And the radiator hose and clamps worked like a charm, but my thought was to start with the cheapest fix first. If the $4 fix did not work I would just buy the online one. Plus the rubber radiator hose is real thick and I think that plastic one could break again with the cold we get in Michigan again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

it would takes years for that line to break again but whatever, cap or seal that leak


----------



## BbakerVW (Mar 25, 2014)

Yea true . Thanks for the help buddy . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filmnoire (Sep 11, 2009)

Glad it worked out. In case someone else is reading this and wondering, I did the same thing with a thick-walled piece of rubber transmission fluid hose. Seems to be holding up just fine.


----------

